# When does a seasonal job become permanent?



## rk0306 (Dec 10, 2021)

I was hired seasonally back in the start of July this year and have been there since. I thought I would only stay for the summer but they never said anything about letting me go so I’ve just continued working and would like to keep working. However, I heard from a coworker that was hired seasonally in October that target is going to be letting go the seasonal workers in January. I have heard nothing from my TL or from HR so I don’t know if I’m included in this group that’s being let go. Does anyone know when a seasonal job becomes permanent? Thanks


----------



## DBZ (Dec 10, 2021)

Usually in January. We've had seasonals from the summer be let go in Jan. It is the nature of having a seasonal job. They might keep you. They might not. If your attendance is bad, they probably won't. If they do let you go, wait till March and call HR. That is when they will be able to rehire again, if a position is open.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Dec 10, 2021)

I’m not positive but, I think the summer seasonal period is over and if your still there your permanent.


----------



## MrT (Dec 11, 2021)

Its not a great thing to go off of but if you have a little se next to your name on the daily schedule grid it means your seasonal.  I believe they have made it so seasonal can be extended but stores can be rather bad at letting tms know they are not going to be seasonal anymore because then theyd have to ask you if you want to stay and they are scared people will just quit, they will only really tell you if they are keeping you.


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Dec 13, 2021)

I think it's right after your first 90 days are up. From that point on, depending on how well you work and stuff your boss may or may not decide to keep you around especially if they feel like they need all the help they can possibly get.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 14, 2021)

ASANTS, but at my store the seasonals hired during the summer for back-to-school were generally kept on if they wanted to stay, if they were still there after September they were permanent or on the road to be when their probation was up. They had short hours for a couple of months, but it gave the store a head start because we had them already trained and ready to go for Q4, and needed to hire and train fewer holiday seasonals. Based on my experience, I think you past being seasonal. Good luck!😁


----------



## Times Up (Dec 14, 2021)

Since you were hired back in summer, it's not unusual for leadership to forget you were originally hired as seasonal.  I'd just keep showing up!


----------



## SallyHoover (Dec 14, 2021)

If you are still considered seasonal (which I would think you are not) you would see a SE next to your name in the daily schedule print out.


----------



## Targetking (Dec 14, 2021)

Wih the labor shortage, I'm sure most seasonals will be kept on unless theres way too many or they're frequently late/calloffs.


----------



## DBZ (Dec 14, 2021)

Targetking said:


> Wih the labor shortage, I'm sure most seasonals will be kept on unless theres way too many or they're frequently late/calloffs.



Maybe, but with the push to give regular TMs their desired hours, they might not keep them all.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 15, 2021)

I always remember seasonal terms being 90 days.  Stores have the option to either keep you or drop seasonal workers for any reason during the term.

I am sure at this time, stores are not addressing seasonal working terms due to staffing shortages.

Just keep showing up.


----------

